# Gear Heads



## Cold Storm (Jul 5, 2008)

We have every little club house for video game "pit-crews", but we don't have anything to just go and talk about the cars that we see and drive around everyday! So, "Gear Heads" says it all. Talk about what we like, what we do, just no Flaming! We all have different tastes in what are the "best classics" around. I loved my 1981 Blue Malibu. I did spin outs on it because of hooking it up with Drifting tires. Then got the beast on two wheels! Man, those where the days! 
All right, Lets Talk!


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2008)

I am currently torn between a Stang and a Challenger.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> I am currently torn between a Stang and a Challenger.



"torn between two lovers, feeling like a fool"

i'm a car slut, i love 'em all


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> I am currently torn between a Stang and a Challenger.



that is a tough choice, man - the new generation Mustangs are probably the nicest vehicle I've seen from Ford in a very long time (I'm no Ford guy, so that says a lot in itself).  Not too impressed with the Roush, Boss, and all the other "special" performance/body kits that were dreamed up, though.

TBH, If you've got the money for a new Challenger or Mustang - wait a year for the New Camaro's to roll out . . . word on the street is that the top of the line models will stout a blown LS9 - the same motor that the 2009 model Z07s will be rolling 

cutaway of the motor:













stock 620hp and 600 ft-lbs at the crank . . .


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2008)

@ imperial...erocker is dealing with 70's versions of both cars!


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, the mustang I have is a 67 and is currently up in Green bay where it just got particle blasted.  I don't think it's worth using any of the original body or frame parts, it's junk..  Oh well, the car was dirt cheap anyways.. There is a '70 Challenger for sale at another shop a couple towns away.  Well, tomorrow I go check out the Challenger..  I really wanted a bitchin Mustang fastback, but a Challenger is pretty much just as bitchin!  Plus, with the new ones coming out, they might become a hot commodity.  I really hope it has the 6-pack!  If anything I like the nostalgia just as much as the brute perfromance!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 5, 2008)

I came into this thread expecting it to be about Gears of War.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 5, 2008)

I wish I could afford to play a bit more in the auto arena, I had a decent little '86 GMC c1500 (2wd) that I added stiffer suspension, a 305HO out of an '88 Monte Carlo SS, re-built and beefed up TH375 transmission (kinda rare), the last thing I had to do was replace the stock 10-bolt with 2.92 gears. Stuck 275/60R15 BFG tires (classic tread design) on some decent clear-coated aluminum wheels...this was all done on an after-school job budget, I had fun with it, was a great truck...took 2 T-Bone's to total it sadly...both happened within 3 blocks within 2 months of eachother. The 2nd one was hit and run (they got about a mile away before their honda's motor blew up due to no coolant and a cracked head/rocker cover).

Since then I've yet to have anything I could consider a "toy" or anything really to be proud of for transportation, but I love vehicles, I currently work at a Chev dealership as a mechanic, I see lots of stuff. Trailblazer SS's with a 400HP 6.0 were a lot more fun than the reviews gave them, especially the 2WD versions...plus they could tow a boat or trailer with ease (stock trailblazers are horrible tho), the new HHR SS's with the DI 2.0 Turbo Ecotec are decent, the launch control is fun to play with, they do scoot pretty good, I just can't stand HHR's though...the gimmickry never caught on for me. The new Cobalt SS's with the new DI 2.0 Turbo motor is a hoot to drive with a manual, plus the one I was driving averaged 22MPG in town, not too bad for an american car I suppose.

I love the older vehicles and musclecars too, but what I really want to see is the new performance electric cars like the Tesla. 100% torque from 0RPM means some sweet launches once they get the drivetrain tuned for that kind of off-the-line abuse, the Chevy Volt has a lot of promise if GM can make it's battery-cell-pack deals for NiMh packs worth it...they still don't really have a good setup yet, and yes it has a gas motor, that acts as a generator, it does not drive the wheels, which if we're gonna have electric cars, that's how it should be imo. As technology improves, I could see this being a very viable market for fun on a budget...but until that happens, give me any old mopar, gm/chev or ford muscle product any day! On a final note, I hope that GM changes it's mind on a few things with the new Camaro so that it's affordable and doesn't flop...they want to load it with all the extra crap that so many lushes out there feel are "necessary"...who needs heated/cooled seats and steering wheels? It's nice, but when you fix so many of them due to nature of the designs and complication of them, it's a feature that is just more of a pain to maintain and way too expensive in the long run imo. If GM can make a Camaro that doesn't have much extra from a Radio and A/C, but V8 power, manual windows, etc, I may consider it...but I won't hold my breath on looks and claims till' I actually see some real-consumer-based results.

Alright, that's my small rant for now...I love vehicles, new technology and the promise tomorrow could mean for cool and fun rides that may strike lower budgets so more can enjoy them, it's something I've been interested in since I was a kid.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, the mustang I have is a 67 and is currently up in Green bay where it just got particle blasted.  I don't think it's worth using any of the original body or frame parts, it's junk..  Oh well, the car was dirt cheap anyways.. There is a '70 Challenger for sale at another shop a couple towns away.  Well, tomorrow I go check out the Challenger..  I really wanted a bitchin Mustang fastback, but a Challenger is pretty much just as bitchin!  Plus, with the new ones coming out, they might become a hot commodity.  I really hope it has the 6-pack!  If anything I like the nostalgia just as much as the brute perfromance!



didn't realize you were eyeballin classics 

Still  . . . I'd say wait on the 2010 Camaro's 

Seriously, though, the Challengers were nice . . . and with the renewed interest thanks to the retro Challengers Mopar have released, value on the classics will go up - if it's in good shape, snatch it while you can!


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 5, 2008)

Kursah said:


> but what I really want to see is the new performance electric cars like the Tesla. 100% torque from 0RPM means some sweet launches once they get the drivetrain tuned for that kind of off-the-line abuse.



Having your peak torque at low RPM would deliver a very different driving experience. You wouldnt have the same increasing acceleration like petrol engines. But main problem I have with the Tesla is the very low top speed. Any car marketed as a "sports car" should easily do 250-300km/h. I guess thats why I like german cars so much....they may not have the best off the line acceleration but they are so smooth at high speeds. I can remember the most fun I've ever had driving was through the mountains on the Pennsylvania Turnpike.




My Ultimate Driving Machine



Kursah said:


> If GM can make a Camaro that doesn't have much extra from a Radio and A/C, but V8 power, *manual windows*, etc,



hehe Nowadays I bet its cheaper to use power windows and might save on weight aswell.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 5, 2008)

My fave motor at the moment is the audi r8,a beauty and a beast in one.

I must admit i dont like american cars tho'(sorry)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 5, 2008)

Erocker: That is a very hard thing to think about. You have to classic cars that are just beasts in their own form. I've been a Ford person most of my life. Father had a 1984 Ford truck that just wouldn't die. It got so bad that when I was coming home from the hospital with my mom because of breaking my arm, the hood just flew off! Lmao. 
 I've really haven't worked with the classic Mustang, but, a few friends have had Challengers. I love those cars. Well, working with any classic car is nothing but bliss whenever you can get in to it. 
It's a tuff one my man! 

Imp: Your right there, I'd wait for the 2010 Camero myself! I'm just glad that they updated it like they did. The Charger update that Dodge did was sweet. They are doing a stand up job with making the classics modern.


----------

